# Your Top 10 Favorite Video Games ?



## DanteAM (May 17, 2013)

1) Sly Cooper series
2) Final Fantasy X
3) The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
4) Kingdom Hearts series
5) Batman Arkham City
6) Infamous 2
7) Final Fantasy VII
8) Final Fantasy XII
9) Dragon Quest VIII
10) Final Fantasy VIII

So, what's yours ?


----------



## Surf (May 17, 2013)

1. Halo 3
2. DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 3
3. Tales of Symphonia
4. Banjo-Tooie
5. Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
6. Mega Man Legends
7. Resident Evil 4
8. Super Smash Bros. Brawl
9. TMNT: Turtles in Time
10. Sonic the Hedgehog 3

Honorable Mentions: Gears of War 3, Super Mario RPG, Ghostbusters: The Video Game


----------



## Juub (May 17, 2013)

1. The Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask
2. Tales of Phantasia (SNES)
3. Secret of Mana
4. The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
5. Chrono Trigger

Can't do a top 10. It gets blurry after these 5.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 17, 2013)

Roughly and off the top of my head:
Final Fantasy IV
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Dragon Quest VIII
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Final Fantasy IX
Starcraft
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
A Castlevania game (can't pick)

... and from then on it becomes harder and harder for me to choose.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mael (May 17, 2013)

1. Contra 3: The Alien Wars
2. Spec Ops: The Line
3. The DOOM Series
4. Super Metroid
5. Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War Series
6. Final Fantasy VI
7. Starcraft Series
8. Earthworm Jim
9. TMNT: Turtles in Time
10. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night


----------



## Maycara (May 17, 2013)

If you prefer a post here though...



#1
#2
#3
#4
#5 Xenosaga Episode I: Der Wille zu...
#6
#7
#8 
#9
*#*10


----------



## Violent by Design (May 17, 2013)

Minzara said:


> If you prefer a post here though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna go out on a limb and say you like rpgs.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Maycara (May 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and say you like rpgs.



You could say that! It's my favorite for sure! I do like some non-rpgs though. As you can see...


----------



## Imagine (May 17, 2013)

Don't think I can do a top 10. 

- Street fighter series
- Devil May Cry series (not the reboot)
- Halo series
- Final Fantasy 7
- DBZ Tenkaichi series
- Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time
- Smash Bros
- Kingdom Hearts series
- Jak n Daxter series
- GTA series


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 17, 2013)

1. 

Listen, listen, listen...everything in the games listed below...CAN BE DONE IN San Andreas. So yeah...its leagues ahead of any game ever created. Period.

2. Goldeneye: 007 Nintendo 64: If you never played this...find a way to do so.

3. Hitman Contracts: It was when I was first introduced to the legend himself, agent 47. It was a unique game for its time and STILL IS.

4. Final Fight - Arcade!!!!!

Brah...don't even play this game for playing its sake. To this DAY...I still listen to its epic soundtrack.

5. Need for Speed Underground 2!!!!!!!!!!!!

Greatest racing game ever created, period. Its been basically a decade and no racing game can surpass it. That speaks volumes.

6. Grand Theft Auto 3 & Vice City: They're equal legends!

7. Halo Combat Evolved.

Two words...the flood...

8. Xmen Vs Street Fighter : It was a childhood dream at the time.

9. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

All Ghillied up and One shot..one kill...those two missions ALONE makes it one of the greatest FPSz of all damn time.

10. Infamous: My first PS3 game...so yeah...


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2013)

These are the ones that immediately come to mind; not sure if it's my definitive list though.

1. Halo: Combat Evolved
2. Pokemon Silver
3. Civilization 4
4. Fire Emblem
5. The World Ends With You
6. Portal
7. Assassin's Creed 2
8. Luigi's Mansion
9. Rome: Total War
10. Dark Souls


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2013)

Blazblue
Blazblue
Xenoblade
Blazblue
SkiesofArcadia
BlazblueChronotriggerBlazblue
blazblue
ViewtifulJoe
Blazblue
BlazblueCSYES!

I guess you get the point now yeah?


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2013)

You seem like a big fan of Viewtiful Joe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2013)

No particular order

WoW: Burning Crusade- Specifically when Sunwell patch hit. My God was that place majestic in its feel. 

Starcraft series- Very competitive multiplayer.

Mortal Kombat III - This was the only game I played constantly on the Super Nintendo.

Gears of War series- One of the best 3rd person shooters out there and very entertaining.

Metal Gear (also Metal Gear 3) - The demo that came with every playstation I made this a must have .

Need for speed Underground- remember playing this for hours with my cousins.

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas- I still say this is the best out franchise. 

Siphon Filter 2 - Oh my how addictive this game was back in the day. 

Crash Bandicoot series- A PS must have

Duke Nukem- Hail to the king baby. 

*Special Mention*
Tenchu
Driver
Amnesia
Legacy of Kain


----------



## Xiammes (May 18, 2013)

Not in any order

Sengoku Rance
Resident Evil 2
Demons Soul's
Metal Gear Solid 3
Super Smash Bros.
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
Star Wars: Battlefront II
Unreal 1998
Resident Evil 4


----------



## Grape (May 18, 2013)

I could almost do a top 5 from just Quake 3 mods I used to play.

Greatest FPS to ever exist.


----------



## Palpatine (May 18, 2013)

In no order

Ocarina of Time
Super Mario World
Arkham City
Assassin's Creed series
Link to the Past
Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door
Wind Waker
Smash Bros. series
Donkey Kong Country
GTA 4

All I can think of at the moment, but there are probably a *lot* more...


----------



## Patchouli (May 18, 2013)

I've never been crazy about top 10 lists, because it's hard for me to really order the games in terms of how much enjoyment they brought me. Can't decide which ones to exclude either. So Imma make my own format.


*Spoiler*: _NES_ 



_Zelda 2_: I'm a masochist. This game is perfect for me. That and it has a golden cartridge.





*Spoiler*: _Favorite SNES RPG's_ 



_Chrono Trigger_: Great story, great characters, memorable music, good combat system. Time travel.

_FF4_: Meh story, okay characters, good music, average combat. 

_FF6_: Great story, great characters, memorable music, good combat system - but not as good as Chrono Trigger's. 

_Robotrek_: The best music. Robots. Time travel. Spaceships. Crab boss. Battle system is sort of like Pokemon's battle system before Pokemon existed, but better.

Skip to 7:50 to see the glorious crab boss.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrU9ru90DbM[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Favorite SNES everything else_ 



_Yoshi's Island_: Touch fuzzy, get dizzy.
_Pilotwings_: Flying is fun.
_Diddy's Kong Quest_: Always found this game easy, loved it as a kid.
_Street Fighter 2_: I never even knew they made multiple versions of this when I was a kid. So this is the only one I've played.
_A Link to the Past_: First game I've ever beat. Holds a very special place in my heart.
_Super Mario Kart_: My friend and I would play this all the time in vs mode.
_Goof Troop_: Played with friend, loved it.
_Super Mario World_: How can I not list this?





*Spoiler*: _N64 Favorites_ 



_Banjo Kazooie_: Fun adventure
_Ocarina of Time_: The best fishing game I've ever played.
_Majora's Mask_: Prefer it over OoT. Just a creepier game that isn't outright horror.





*Spoiler*: _PS1 Favorites_ 



_FF7_: Another classic FF game. Not crazy about the fanbase, but the game itself is alright.
_FF8_: The first FF game I ever played.
_Spyro_: Ain't nobody don't like Spyro.





*Spoiler*: _PS2 Favorites_ 



_Jak and Daxter_: I played this game for so many hours. Was the first PS2 game I ever owned. Ended up crying when I first played it because I thought my controller was broken, and the store was sold out. Turns out, I was just using the d-pad to try to move.
_Jak 2 Renegade_: Also sank a lot of time into this game.
_GTA Vice City_: Dat radio.
_GTA San Andreas_: Dem cheats to make your car fly.
_Kingdom Hearts 2_: It's just fun.
_Persona 4_: Played more recently. Loved the characters. Loved the social links system. Hated fusing personas, but that just comes down to personal preference, not an objective problem.





*Spoiler*: _Gamecube Favorites_ 



_Windwaker_: Love it because it's lighthearted.
_Super Smash Bros. Melee_: Prefer it over brawl. Used to do the 4 player mode with friends. Played as Pikachu and hid under shit to shock people above me.





*Spoiler*: _PC Favorites_ 



_Warcraft 3_: Can't do strategy, so I cheat my way through. But I like the story.
_World of Warcraft_: Gonna have to clarify on this one. The gameplay is shit. The subscription sucks. But the lore...This game got me into Warcraft lore, and now I could write a book on the subject. 
_The Witcher 2_: It's just badass. Story is amazing. Music is mindblowing. Had to pause the game many times due to all the orgasms Dark Mode's combat gave me. But fuck those QTE's with the Kayran fight.












_Deus Ex_: My vision is augmented. May just be the best game of all time. The music is fantastic. The story is top-notch. The theme is great. Stealth mode is fun.
_Deus Ex Human Revolution_: Yeah, RIP. Music and visual design are wonderful. 
_Mafia 2_: I like mafia-themed things. Story was surprisingly good, as was the music.
_Mass Effect_: Only played this very, very recently. This trilogy is great. Characters are lovable. Music is great. Ending is...not as a bad as I expected.


----------



## Hebe (May 18, 2013)

1. Final Fantasy VII
2. The Witcher 2
3. Age of Empires 2
4. Neverwinter Nights 2: The Mask of the Betrayer 
5. Assasin's Creed 2
6. Darksiders
7. Final Fantasy X
8. Dark Souls
9. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
10. Civilization 4


----------



## Rios (May 18, 2013)

1. Diablo series
2. Super Mario
3. Ace Attorney series
4. Jedi Knight series(could apply also to other SW games involving Jedi like KOTOR)
5. Fallout series
6. Dragon Age/Mass Effect series
7. Doom 2
8. GTA IV(I even look like the main character )
9. Counter Strike(fond memories <3), TF2, Chivalry
10. StarCraft

Putting up just a single title for each position is unfair.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 18, 2013)

Not in order:

Metal Gear Solid
Gran Turismo
Grand Theft Auto
FIFA
Pro Evolution Soccer
Counter Strike
Cossacks
Super Mario
Dune 2000
Final Fantasy


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2013)

Alright here's the actual list

Shin Megami Tensei(Mainlne games)
BlazBlue
Anything done by Hideki Kamiya
Xenoblade
Tales of Series
Anything done by Atlus
Anything Horror/RPG related
Kid Icarus Uprising
TLoZ:A Link to the Past/Twilight Princess(Gamecube Version)
The World Ends With You
Golden Sun 1/2(Obligatory, my first RPGs)
Pokemon(this is more or less #11)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 18, 2013)

*Final Fantasy 7
Final Fantasy 9
Dragon Age 1 & 2
Dead Space 2
Tekken 3
Super Mario 64
Grandia
GTA San Andreas 
Ni No Kuni White Witch
Metal Gear Solid Snaker Eater *

Shit, it was hard to pick out my top 10..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2013)

What no older games^


----------



## Magicbullet (May 18, 2013)

Likewise lacking any specific order... 

1. Sid Meier's Civilization (either 4 or 5)
2. Diablo 2
3. The Elder Scrolls: Morrowind 
4. Bioshock (original)
5. Fable 
6. Gothic III
7. Supreme Commander (original)
8. The Witcher (I and II)
9. Rome: Total War
10. Crusader Kings 2


----------



## Killerqueen (May 18, 2013)

Street Fighter 3
Pokemon Pearl/Ruby
No more heroes 1&2
Arc Rise Fantasia 
Skullgirls
Earthbound
Pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of darkness
Sonic 3/Sonic adventure 2
Resident Evil 4
Kingdom hearts series


----------



## James Bond (May 18, 2013)

*01.* Half-Life: Counter-Strike (_PC_)
*02.* World of Warcraft (_PC_)
*03.* Fallout 3 (_Xbox 360_)
*04.* Gran Turismo (_PS2_)
*05.* Goldeneye 64 (_N64_)
*06.* Resident Evil 2 (_PS_)
*07.* Borderlands (_PC_)
*08.* Golden Axe (_Mega Drive_)
*09.* Assassin's Creed (_Xbox 360_)
*10.* Fifa (_Xbox 360_)

*Honorable mention.* Pokemon Yellow (_Gameboy_)


----------



## Dream Brother (May 18, 2013)

Two staples on my list would be _Final Fantasy VII_ and _Metal Gear Solid_. Part of it might be nostalgia, as I first played both games when I was much younger, but I also believe that they're genuinely great. FFVII receives a lot of criticism these days, but I think it works very well -- the music, characters, atmosphere and general storytelling make for an involving experience. That being said, I never beat the final boss. I died a few times and then never went back to it -- I guess I was more interested in the journey than the ending. 

_Dragon Age: Origins_ would be another game on my list. I thought that the plot/set-up often felt clich?, but the real strength of the game was the characters. I really enjoyed the level of interaction you could have with your party, and the fact that the player could choose from lines of dialogue (rather than the simplified 'wheel' system) was also appreciated. My only complaint in the character area is the fact that you could see a bar that measured how much each character liked you -- that's unnecessary, and makes things feel less natural. The various different pathways that you could start the game with were also interesting. Great game. I've heard that DA2 was a big step down, so I really hope they go back to the DA1 roots for the third game. 

Not sure about other games. I probably don't play enough to really have a list of 10. Maybe _Baldur's Gate II_, although I still need to finish that. Once again, I liked the stress on the characters, and I thought the story and gameplay were far ahead of the first BG. 

I just finished _Chrono Trigger_, and that was very good too. I ended up comparing it to my experiences with FFVI -- the key difference was that I was more emotionally invested in the characters for CT, while I enjoyed FFVI, and found it interesting, but in more of a detached way. (Although I loved the Celes moment on the island.) CT has a kind of warmth and charm to it that is very appealing, and Frog was great.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 18, 2013)

James Bond said:


> *01.* Half-Life: Counter-Strike (_PC_)
> *02.* World of Warcraft (_PC_)
> *03.* Fallout 3 (_Xbox 360_)
> *04.* Gran Turismo (_PS2_)
> ...



Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Someone else with Goldeneye on their list.


----------



## Ari (May 18, 2013)

1. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
2. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
3. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
4. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
5. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
6. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
7. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
8. Paper Mario 64
9. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
10. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door


----------



## Stringer (May 18, 2013)

Killer Instinct II
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Rainbow Six: Vegas
Virtua Fighter 5: Final Showdown
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
Splinter Cell: Double Agent
Street Fighter II
Star Fox
Mortal Kombat II


----------



## Nightblade (May 19, 2013)

1. Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic

Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic: the Sith Lords
Dragon Age: Origins
Mass Effect series
Final Fantasy 4, 6, 7 and 9
TES: Skyrim
Mortal Kombat 1, 2 and 3
Streets of Rage 1, 2 and 3
TMNT: Hyperstone Heist
Counter-Strike 1.6

Kotor 1 is special and is my all time favorite. Kotor 2 isn't on it's level, that's why I didn't put them together as one game like the others.


----------



## slickcat (May 19, 2013)

This thread has been done to death, guess I ll bite

1. Ninja gaiden series (from NES to present)
2. Prototype 1
3. Ocarina of Time
4. Contra 
5. Okami
6. Otogi series
7. Castlevania Lords of Shadow( music and atmosphere immersive)
8. Resident evil 4
9. Shinobi PS2
10. Kingdoms of amalur


----------



## Masurao (May 19, 2013)

No particular order:


Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Chrono Trigger
Super Mario World
Star Fox 64
Final Fantasy IX
Super Mario Galaxy/Donkey Kong Country Returns
Legend of Zelda: Majoras Mask
Resident Evil 4
Castlevania: SoTN
Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 19, 2013)

No order:

Metal Gear Solid
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Portal 
Persona 4
Spec Ops the Line
Mass Effect 2
Skyrim
Fallout 3
FF6
Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Casyle (May 20, 2013)

I can't get to 10, there's simply too many freaking games, but my top 5 would be something like this...

1 - Ultima Online

2 - Final Fantasy II *US version*

3 - Shadowrun *SNES*

4 - Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion

5 - Fallout 3

Honorary Mention - Shadow of the Colossus


----------

